# Cost for a full groom (puppy cut)



## Kissyfur (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi,

I wanted to ask what all of you pay for a full maltese groom in your area (puppy cut)? My groomer keeps raising her prices and I am not sure what is an average cost and what is an 'excessive' cost. Thank you so much!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Here, it is $38 is you leave the dog for a groom but I get an 'Express' appointment so that my dogs will be groomed immediately and back home in an hour and a half. I don't like leaving them all day. That is $12 extra.....so I pay $50.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

We just had Mia and Leo done, and I think my hubby said it was a little over $70.00. I think for just our Kara (RIP), it was $50.00. Hubby thinks they gave us a discount for two yesterday. (This is in New Jersey, so I am sure it varies by areas)


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow,I think we are lucky. I paid 22.00 last time I had cuddles groomed. Before that, at another place, I paid 28.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

We pay $50 per dog for a mobil groomer who comes to the house.... she should be here in about 30 minutes.... Gets kinda expensive when you have a bunch of rescues like we do!!


----------



## prism (Dec 29, 2008)

At Petsmart here in California, it's $16 for what they call a Puppy Cut. But all that is is minimal trimming (stray hairs, sanitary areas, paws) toemail clipping, ear cleaning, anal sac empty. For a full groom (in whatever style) it is $40.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I've found that groomers in my area are a ton cheaper. I pay $25 for bath, cut, brush, blow dry, and nails. I usually get to pick up my baby about 2 hours later.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

My goodness I'm moving! The standard here is $50. Needless to say, Bella has never been to a groomer for anything more than a nail trim.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I have a mobile groomer and she charges $80 no matter what. The first time she groomed Daisy, she just trimmed the paws, bathed her and blow dried her. I saw what she did and I was in shock, it was everything I could do and I use better products then her. So, I don't use a groomer anymore. I do all of Daisy's trimming, bathing and etc. I went with her because she has a Maltese too and is the most humane groomer I could find in the area. She does not believe in drugging your pet and does is very kind and gentle.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Here in Vegas it's all over the board - $50 at some $30 for others. My groomer is great for a multiple of reasons. Star went to her every other Friday, I did him on the alternates. She charged me $22 - I'd give her $25. She took Star when I went on a cruise - he slept with her kids! I'd drop him off at the shop when I needed to be gone for several hours and didn't want him left home alone. He socialized with other dogs and groomers while he hung out on an available table. I have all her phone numbers - you can't get this service kind of from the usual grooming establishments.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

it's pretty expensive here in Toronto too

i used to go to a specialized dog grooming spa and it cost me $68 cdn for a full groom

i recently changed groomers to Vicki Fierheller (who is a maltese show breeder!) and it's a lot cheaper at $48 cdn for the full groom and she does a better job! needless to say, i'm very happy :biggrin:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Its 45.00 for a puppycut here, and 35.00 for my rescues. I love my groomer she is a master groomer and shows poodles


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I pay around $85 (I think that's with tip) for a full cut. That is with our mobile groomer who comes to my work and has him finished in about 1 1/2 hours. She is absolutely fabulous!

The other places are about the same, maybe $70 or so. But that's to drop them off all day. I have no idea how much it is at Petsmart, b/c I wouldn't let the ones here touch Jax 

When he was in full coat, I did all the grooming myself. I just don't think I could use the clippers!


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

In Charlotte it's $38-45 plus tip.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ Jan 31 2009, 07:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716495


> Here, it is $38 is you leave the dog for a groom but I get an 'Express' appointment so that my dogs will be groomed immediately and back home in an hour and a half. I don't like leaving them all day. That is $12 extra.....so I pay $50.[/B]


*
Bella and Krista get the EXPRESS also because I am a chicken :hiding: to leave them there. I just have to be there keeping an eye on the situation. :yes: Here in the foothills of Sacramento I pay $38 plus tip for that. They are groomed first week of the month but each on different days...one on Tuesday and one on Thursday.*


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Its $60 and up in Northern VA


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Here its $40 plus tip. I havent taken Bleu to be groomed since Nov. I do a much better job at bathing him...prob because I use better products. Now I need to learn how to trip him myself


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*I should add that for that $38 plus tip...I do bring my own products for her to use and also my own clippers, comb, and pin brush. I am wiggy about tools that are used on other pooches being used on my furgirls. Just call me Howard Hughes. :embarrassed: Luckily the groomer accomodates my mental issues. :biggrin: *


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

We use Planet Dog here in Maine and its $50 plus tip so its $55 and we go once a month. Hunter is kept in a puppy cut. Here is what gets done when we go.

Signature Breed Specific*
Full Wash
Conditioning, as needed
Blow Dry
Light Brushing
Nail Trimming/Ear Cleaning
Anal Gland Expression
& Breed Specific Cut

I feel like we pay a lot (he is usually gone for about 2 hours) but he loves the groomer and its right near my new office so we probably won't change.


----------



## pdbailly (Mar 21, 2008)

I pay $30.00 a week for all three. So $10.00 each. Mine are all in a longer coat.


----------



## Theo's Mom (Jan 5, 2009)

Whewww in Manhattan i pay $60 for a bath, sanitary trim,nails clipped, ears cleaned,anal glands expressed,teeth brushed. For a full groom its $75 and it includes the breed cut or however you want the coat.
BUT since i work at a groom spa the groomers do my pup for free. But i slip in a big tip! They are both wonderful with him and i've been sooo happy w his cuts every single time.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Here it varies from $25 to $50, depending on the groomer. Right now I pay about $33 for a "full service small breed groom" that includes: bath, brush out, nails, sanitary, anal glands, ears, and a trim/cut if needed. It would normally be about $38, but my grandparents get a senior discount.


----------



## JoleneB (Jan 13, 2009)

I pay 40 dollars.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I just paid $53 for a puppy cut, plus $10 for tip. V'doggie was very long and very sheep dog looking, so I am sure it took Groomer Carol quite some time to get her looking good. She also had a nervous poopy on the reception desk when I dropped her off. I don't mind paying what I do, especially when she did what she did!


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

It's about 65+ Australian Dollars over here


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

in massachusetts, we go to the best and they charge $40.00 plus. there are cheaper places without the good reputation that comes with the place we go. 

May I ask what do you tip?


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

It is $42 cad here in Lethbridge, AB, Canada.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

My groomer (at my Vet's here in Ashland City, TN, a small town 25 miles from Nashville) apologized for the increase the last time I took Midis in. I think it went from $37.50 to $40. That is also regardless of whether he is in full coat or puppy clip (which I think is VERY reasonable, since it would seem to me to be so much more labor intensive to have to clip him all over!) But this includes feet pad clips, trimming around feet, clipping all over, anal gland express and clipping toe nails, plus cleaning ears and eyes. I think it's a bargain! I also tip $5. Not much, but I get the feeling not too many around here do tip her from the treatment she gives us. 

Cyndi


----------



## e&e company (Nov 2, 2008)

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Jan 31 2009, 03:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716665


> it's pretty expensive here in Toronto too
> 
> i used to go to a specialized dog grooming spa and it cost me $68 cdn for a full groom
> 
> i recently changed groomers to Vicki Fierheller (who is a maltese show breeder!) and it's a lot cheaper at $48 cdn for the full groom and she does a better job! needless to say, i'm very happy :biggrin:[/B]


hey tygrr_lily ... do you visit her in Aurora or does she work closer to you in Toronto?

Thanks!

PS. how old is your pup in your sig pic?


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I pay $40.00 plus tip.


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

Here in Dallas I pay $45 every two weeks.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Wow, reading this is making me glad I do my own grooming <strike>hackjobs</strike>. I think it's time to upgrade my dryer since I can now so easily justify how much I'm saving (see how it works?  )


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

Maybe I should learn to do my own.....when Dexter is old enough to go it will be $90 every two weeks for the two of them. :huh:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

QUOTE (E&E Company @ Feb 10 2009, 11:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723799


> hey tygrr_lily ... do you visit her in Aurora or does she work closer to you in Toronto?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> PS. how old is your pup in your sig pic?[/B]


hi! she works out of the animal hospital of unionville at kennedy/hwy 7. her business is called shear purrfection. let me know if you want the contact information, or you can google and find the number

in the picture, paddy was about 17 months at my sister's wedding. he was groomed from my old groomer there... i'll try to post a pic of him w/ his new cut. it's more of a teddy bear cut and i think he looks sooo adorable


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I pay $45 for each dog - Archie and Abbey go every 5 weeks....Tink goes every other time (10 weeks). That's why I go to work.


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

In Manhattan It's about $65 +tip for a full groom, about $10 less if you just want the bathing/blowout


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Here in So. Florida its $45.00 per dog with a clip. Since I have three and can't afford 150.00 a month, I also groom my own.


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I live in what is considered to be a more 'rural' area in southwest Virginia - I pay 40.00 (that is with tip - I think she charges 35.00) that is for the whole 9 yards - 'glads', nails, hair bow......BUT, I was recently layed-off from my job of 15 years, I have been looking at the pictorials of the puppy cut - wish me luck!!!


----------



## nici thompson (Dec 7, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 11 2009, 11:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724037


> Wow, reading this is making me glad I do my own grooming <strike>hackjobs</strike>. I think it's time to upgrade my dryer since I can now so easily justify how much I'm saving (see how it works?  )[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: 

I know, that's why $138.00 seemed like a fair price for a good set of clippers. I've explained this reasoning to my husband over many malt purchases and decisions. :innocent: 
For example;
...... Animal planet keeps them company :biggrin: (higher power bill) 

......Beach rental that allows dogs B) (costly but saves the worry of them staying at a kennel)

.......Etc....

add this sentence anytime you feel you need justification 
"I know this way costs more,but it'll be worth it in the long run." :thumbsup: 

I'm glad he's so understanding


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

QUOTE (Nici Thompson @ Feb 12 2009, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724967


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 11 2009, 11:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724037





> Wow, reading this is making me glad I do my own grooming <strike>hackjobs</strike>. I think it's time to upgrade my dryer since I can now so easily justify how much I'm saving (see how it works?  )[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: 

I know, that's why $138.00 seemed like a fair price for a good set of clippers. I've explained this reasoning to my husband over many malt purchases and decisions. :innocent: 
For example;
...... Animal planet keeps them company :biggrin: (higher power bill) 

......Beach rental that allows dogs B) (costly but saves the worry of them staying at a kennel)

.......Etc....

add this sentence anytime you feel you need justification 
"I know this way costs more,but it'll be worth it in the long run." :thumbsup: 




I'm glad he's so understanding
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ha Ha - I like you 'reasoning'! You sound just like me!!!! But Honey, just think of how much money we can save................


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I just paid for my puppy's first groom last month and it was $40.00 here in central Iowa. This was a bath and basic clip of around toes and butt area as I didn't want any length cut off. I just needed her to look a little neater. I wasn't crazy with what was done but I don't have much of a choice around here of groomers. I've got one more groomer to try next time though that use to groom my now deceased Poodle. I only had to pay $28.00 for my Poodle and am wondering why that would be cheaper than grooming a Maltese? I would think a Poodle is much more work and clipping. I would consider learning to do it myself but I already learned the hard way after buying the clippers and trying to groom my Poodle one time in my sisters yard that it's alot harder than it looks! It looked like we had sheered a flock of sheep and my poor dog never looked worse in her life. I said then I would NEVER again attempt to try grooming myself. 
I do like to bath and take care of basic grooming myself daily and weekly on my puppy. But a little trimming here and there by a pro is essential sometimes. I just wish I had more to pick from around here. :blink:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I have the mobile also and I pay 65 plus I give a 10 tip
I think that is expensive , but it's convenient for me and she does a great job.
She has raised her prices, she went from 50 to 65 literally overnight :new_shocked: I asked why and she went on about the economy and gas and this and that.
So I just said ok already :smpullhair: :smpullhair: I'll just pay it :biggrin:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

It's $115 plus tip from Jonathan David and I have to get on a 2-3 week waitlist!


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

It's $65 and up in NYC for a full groom. $50-$60 for just a bath and blowout/nails/glands if you go to the salon. In home and "celebrity" groomers are more


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

In So. Cal. I pay $45, but that's because I go to the mobile groomer (she doesn't come to Long Beach). It's hilarious - totally defeats the purpose of a mobile groomer, but I couldn't stand leaving my babies for 2+ hours anywhere. And I love the fact that they go to the same person each time. She's great - tamizami referred me to her.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

In Saugus, MA I pay $35 plus tip. I usually take Bianca every 5-6 weeks. They usually do her right away and by taking the last appointment of the day I don't have to pay for express. She's usually out of there in 1 1/2 - 2 hours. They know she doesn't like being crated.


----------



## kudo2u (Aug 28, 2008)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 31 2009, 12:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716590


> I have a mobile groomer and she charges $80 no matter what. The first time she groomed Daisy, she just trimmed the paws, bathed her and blow dried her. I saw what she did and I was in shock, it was everything I could do and I use better products then her. So, I don't use a groomer anymore. I do all of Daisy's trimming, bathing and etc. I went with her because she has a Maltese too and is the most humane groomer I could find in the area. She does not believe in drugging your pet and does is very kind and gentle.[/B]



There are groomers who drug the dogs?!? Are you serious!!! :w00t: 

I'm in Dallas. Grooming here is very expensive (in my opinion). Cheapest quote I've had is $75 for wash, dry, nails, and trim. I've just put my girls on a grooming routine of my own. They are both clean and happy, and I get to spend more time bonding with them. I probably take longer than I need to, but it's important to me that they remain calm and enjoy the experience. So I am very gentle with them and let them play while they are getting groomed.


----------



## kudo2u (Aug 28, 2008)

QUOTE (kikiiniowa @ Mar 4 2009, 02:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738608


> I just paid for my puppy's first groom last month and it was $40.00 here in central Iowa. This was a bath and basic clip of around toes and butt area as I didn't want any length cut off. I just needed her to look a little neater. I wasn't crazy with what was done but I don't have much of a choice around here of groomers. I've got one more groomer to try next time though that use to groom my now deceased Poodle. I only had to pay $28.00 for my Poodle and am wondering why that would be cheaper than grooming a Maltese? I would think a Poodle is much more work and clipping. I would consider learning to do it myself but I already learned the hard way after buying the clippers and trying to groom my Poodle one time in my sisters yard that it's alot harder than it looks! It looked like we had sheered a flock of sheep and my poor dog never looked worse in her life. I said then I would NEVER again attempt to try grooming myself.
> I do like to bath and take care of basic grooming myself daily and weekly on my puppy. But a little trimming here and there by a pro is essential sometimes. I just wish I had more to pick from around here. :blink:[/B]



It is hard at first, but when I was learning I did two things. 1) I kept reminding myself that it will grow back.  2) I trimmed about 1/2" longer than I thought I wanted. When using scissors, that meant leaving more room than I thought. When using trimmers, that meant using about 2 sizes bigger of a spacer than I thought I wanted.

I did this for two reasons. It is easier to cut more off than to add it back on. :biggrin: And because it always seemed shorter than I thought it would by the time I was finished.

Also keep in mind that the head takes longer to grow than the rest of the body, so be careful not to trim the head, ears, and chin too short. Plus different parts of the body grow out at different rates, so if you don't stay on top of it, your furbaby will start to look uneven after a few weeks.

Now as part of our daily grooming routine, I actually do a little bit of trimming here and there. There always seems to be some little tuft of hair that I didn't catch the first time, or one paw looks fluffier than the rest. So I do a "full" groom about once every 6 weeks, but lots of little snipping in between. End result is that she basically always looks like she just had a full groom!


----------

